

Paycheck-stub.com: 10 Years of Tedium and a Punch in the Nose - acangiano
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2012/05/paycheck-stubco.php

======
rubyrescue
i used to have some of these sites just to experiment with adwords. i made one
called lookup-tables.com (now gone) which was an ascii chart for developers...
and all my revenue was from clicks on adwords about table saws.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Here's an interesting tip: I read a guy last week that takes his startup idea
and creates a dozen crappy auto-posting blogs around it.

But the goal isn't the blogs. He just lets them all run for a few months then
comes back and looks at his metrics to see what people really want. Then he
deletes all those blogs and gets to work on that. Listen first, then build.

I have no idea if this works, but it had a nice counter-intuitive feel to it.

